

That Tablet on the Restaurant Table Will Make You Spend More - Mz
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-17/that-digital-tablet-on-the-restaurant-table-will-make-you-spend-more

======
Mz
In addition to resulting in more appetizers and bigger tips, there is this
nifty and unexpected detail:

 _Paying to keep the kids busy. Chili’s offers unlimited games on the tablets
for $0.99, and the chain shares this revenue with Ziosk._

